# [RISOLTO]kernel hardened/grsec - il loro futuro?

## oscarandrea

Salve, ho saputo che lo sviluppo di grsec si è fermato (almeno io ho capito così), vado a vedere ed anche il kernel hardened di gentoo è fermo da molto, ora attualmente mi trovo arch perché non sono a casa, cosa mi devo aspettare quando installerò gentoo con il profilo hardened? ormai lo sviluppo è fermo? conviene usare il kernel disponibile su github (linux-hardened) ?

grazie  :Smile: Last edited by oscarandrea on Tue Jun 27, 2017 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lo sviluppo non si e' fermato, e' solo diventato a pagamento.

Probabilmente il kernel hardened andra' a sparire mantre il profilo hardened continuera' ad esistere.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1028036-highlight-hardened.html

https://marc.info/?t=149823542400007&r=1&w=2

----------

## oscarandrea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Lo sviluppo non si e' fermato, e' solo diventato a pagamento.
> 
> Probabilmente il kernel hardened andra' a sparire mantre il profilo hardened continuera' ad esistere.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1028036-highlight-hardened.html
> ...

 

grazie mille   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

Minipli ha preso l'ultima versione pubblica di grsec adattandola al codice delle nuove release LTS:

https://github.com/minipli/linux-unofficial_grsec/releases

Ho suggerito al team hardened di prendere in considerazione tali patch che sono meglio di nulla. Se non faranno nulla penso di creare un pacchetto nel mio overlay.

----------

## oscarandrea

 *ago wrote:*   

> Minipli ha preso l'ultima versione pubblica di grsec adattandola al codice delle nuove release LTS:
> 
> https://github.com/minipli/linux-unofficial_grsec/releases
> 
> Ho suggerito al team hardened di prendere in considerazione tali patch che sono meglio di nulla. Se non faranno nulla penso di creare un pacchetto nel mio overlay.

 

grazie mille, per ora sto usando https://github.com/copperhead/linux-hardened

che sembra che sta ancora applicando patch per grsec dagli ultimi commit   :Smile: 

mi faccia sapere se crea il suo overlay   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarandrea

comunque anche alpine linux sta continuando con le patch di grsec per i nuovi kernel

https://github.com/alpinelinux/aports/blob/master/main/linux-hardened/APKBUILD#L20

https://dev.alpinelinux.org/~ncopa/grsec/hardened-3.1-4.9.37-201704252333-alpine.patch

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Probabilmente il kernel hardened andra' a sparire

 

Come previsto https://www.gentoo.org/news/2017/08/19/hardened-sources-removal.html

----------

## ago

Ho creato già da qualche giorno grsecurity-sources, è attualmente in revisione e poi sarà committato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ago wrote:*   

> Ho creato già da qualche giorno grsecurity-sources, è attualmente in revisione e poi sarà committato.

 

Ma e' basato sulle patches a pagamento?

----------

## ago

No, altrimenti non potrei redistribuirlo. E' basato sulle patches al link che ho inviato nel precedente commento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ago wrote:*   

> No, altrimenti non potrei redistribuirlo. E' basato sulle patches al link che ho inviato nel precedente commento.

 

Si mi ero dimenticato il link e pensavo qualcosa come oracle-jdk dove portage ti chiedeva di scaricare le patches

----------

## oscarandrea

sul gruppo telegram gentoo italia stavamo lavorando per portare le patch grsec di alpine linux in un repo github comunque  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

https://blogs.gentoo.org/ago/2017/08/21/sys-kernel-grsecurity-sources-available/

----------

## oscarandrea

se siete interessati alle patch di alpine nell'overlay gentoo-italia (non mio) ho creato questo ebuild, funziona bene, consigli sono comunque ben accetti  :Smile: 

https://github.com/hexec/gentoo-italia/blob/master/sys-kernel/alpine-sources/alpine-sources-4.9.48.ebuild

----------

## ago

Ci sono diversi possibili miglioramenti nell'ebuild ma non essendo ufficiale va bene cosi.

Io penso che per chi voglia continuare ad utilizzare grsecurity, la versione più adatta è quella mantenuta da minipli, in quanto il suo obiettivo è quello di mantenere le patch cosi come sono senza apportare modifiche.

Negli altri fork ti puoi aspettare di tutto.

----------

## oscarandrea

 *ago wrote:*   

> Ci sono diversi possibili miglioramenti nell'ebuild ma non essendo ufficiale va bene cosi.
> 
> Io penso che per chi voglia continuare ad utilizzare grsecurity, la versione più adatta è quella mantenuta da minipli, in quanto il suo obiettivo è quello di mantenere le patch cosi come sono senza apportare modifiche.
> 
> Negli altri fork ti puoi aspettare di tutto.

 

sinceramente ho più fiducia in un intero team che in un singolo dev  :Smile: 

alpine linux poi in generale mi è sembrata un ottima distro

----------

## oscarandrea

l'indirizzo del repository è stato aggiornato, così come l'ebuild  :Smile: 

https://github.com/gentoo-italia/gentoo-italia/tree/master/sys-kernel/alpine-sources

----------

